# Motor Brush source



## Dave Gundling (Oct 28, 2014)

Can anyone provide me with a source for n gage train motor brushes? I have at least 10 engines which I believe would run if new brushes were installed.

Has anyone tried using pencil leads as motor brushes?

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Pencil lead is too soft. Brushes are made from a composite of graphite and hardening materials. Best bet is go to the manufacturer.


----------



## Dave Gundling (Oct 28, 2014)

*Reply to adaboy re brushes*

As you know most n gage engine manufacturers do not seem to reply to questions. Does anyone know who makes the electric motors for the n gage engine makers? The only reason I am considering pencil leads is that I seem to have no alternative.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello Dave, I acquired a bunch of N a while back, I have a thread on them,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158

Now, I really have not worked on any N before I got these. And when I got these more than half the locomotives wouldn't run at all. They had no signs of life.

All I did was clean the wheels real good and most of them took off and ran like rockets. 
I cleaned what track I had on the small table too. A few I guess is an internal problem but I was amazed at what a little cleaning accomplished.

I am guessing yours are nice and clean? Both the track and wheels?


----------



## Dave Gundling (Oct 28, 2014)

Big Ed,

I do check the wheels and track. I give a new used engine a quick try. If it doesn't run, I put it on the workbench and connect a power supply directly to the motor at the brush contact points. If the motor does run then I go back looking for the weak electrical connection and fix it. If the moor doesn't run I check to see if it turns freely. If it does the brushes become suspect.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

*motor brushs*

Happened to see a list of brushes in Walthers catalog. Check it out on line. I think walthers.Com will get you there.


----------

